# DWP611 motor



## gequinby (Jan 13, 2013)

My dwp611 died recently, two weeks after the warranty expired (LOL), I think the speed control is blown, router starts, spins up for a few seconds, then stops, I am not sure I want to fix it and still have a 3 yr old motor.

Does anyone know a source to get just the motor. I have looked on Amazon, Northern Tool, Ebay and the Dewalt website, not having any luck.

May have to just have it repaired at the local Dewalt service center. Would appreciate the collective wisdom.

Thanks

GEQ


----------



## cjhilinski (Apr 25, 2017)

Have you changed out the brushes? I think the most common failure is brushes. I replace them every two months on my DeWalt RO sanders (I used them that much) and I just replaced my 611 brushes the other day.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Griff; welcome!
I used to have a perspective, when I worked on customers' equipment. *'It used to work, now it doesn't; what's changed.'*
All of the possible (probable) reasons are electrical...the brushes, faulty switch, faulty electronics, or faulty plug/power cord.
The brushes would seem to be the easiest to remedy, and what's the downside to replacing them in any case?
After that, play with the obvious stuff; go to a wall plug that you know works and isn't the one you normally use, for starters.
Then check out the cord and plug connections, carefully. Now you're closing in on the switch and electronics.
The motor is a last resort...you probably would have smelled burning insulation.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Apr 17, 2018)

Sounds like you're right about the speed controller, some threads on the net about this same router, runs at high speed for a couple of seconds then shuts off, faulty speed controller.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ouch.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

The speed control module is $55 at EReplacementparts.com.

https://www.ereplacementparts.com/d...-compact-router-parts-c-1009_2726_157649.html

It's item #13

For that much I guess I would be debating on whether to replace it or just get another router. I guess it would depend a lot on the general condition of your router. Of course, if you buy another router, the old one would be almost a full set of spares for the new one. I've never seen just the motor for sale, but Amazon has the fixed single base only version for $129 right now. https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWP611-Torque-Variable-Compact/dp/B0048EFUV8 

You might try bypassing the speed control module. It's just a small router, so it won't twist your arms off if it doesn't soft start, and I rarely turn the speed down on mine, so it might be better than it is now. At least it should be usable again.

Charley


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

As suggested, you might be able to bypass the speed controller. As long as routers don’t have soft start they can use an external speed controll which is fairly cheap and can be used with any universal type motor.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Griff.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

If you're not comfortable working on your tools you can have someone do it for you, but here's a YouTube on changing brushes. Very simple on a 611. 




I couldn't find a video on replacing the speed control module, but if ordered, it should be fairly easy to install. 

Personally, I'd probably get a repair estimate, and if it's anywhere close to the cost of a new 611, then I'd replace it. I couldn't find a replacement motor with controller either. I have a Colt in part because there's something about the feel of DeWalt routers I just don't like. A personal preference thing.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You hit the nail on the head, Tom; if it doesn't feel right it isn't (for you). Using an awkward tool is a recipe for an accident.


----------



## gequinby (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks all, your suggestions are appreciated. I am pretty sure the power is intact, since the lights work and the motor spins up, however briefly. Replacing the brushes seems like it's worth a try, if that doesn't do it I will get a repair estimate, there's a Dewalt repair center in town. HypnoT, we must have read the same posts, the only thing I could find that caused this type of problem was the speed controller, but I didn't even think of brushes.

Thanks again all.

GEQ


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Let us know how it turns out. Quite a few of us have one of those.


----------



## gequinby (Jan 13, 2013)

just a short follow up, the speed control was $70, labor not included, I bought another for $120-ish on Amazon. Hope I have better luck with this one.

Thanks again to all for the suggestions

GEQ


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

If my Dewalt 611 died, I would likely have a new one in a few days. I don't think I would be able to do without it much longer than that. Of course, I would try to fix it first, but at the cost of some of the repair parts, just getting another fixed base model would be the smartest move. Combine it with the plunge base that I already have and be back in business. 

I've been using my 611 a lot in the past few months. It's so light and comfortable to use for lighter routing work that I prefer using it when I can. It works great with my CRB7 jig, so the combination of the router and jig make a very versatile pair. I have 11 other routers, a couple of them are 1 hp, but the 611 is my preferred router in this size. 

Charley


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

CharleyL said:


> I have 11 other routers,
> 
> Charley


way to go Charley..


----------



## jamiebell (Nov 16, 2018)

You can bypass the speed controller.


----------



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

usually, if a part tends to break down, they improve the replacement part so it don't..:| buying a new unit of the same model may lead to the same failure unless it's updated with better parts when sold..


----------



## 172pilot (Jan 5, 2019)

jamiebell said:


> You can bypass the speed controller.


Any hints on the best way to do that? I have the same problem.. DWP611 that probably has 30 minutes of use on it (but is over a year old) just decides now to stop consistently every 3 seconds.. It spins down to the point that the motor still growls, but it barely moves even with no resistance. I managed to finish the small job I was doing by turning it off and on again every 3 seconds, and it worked fine, but it's almost certainly the speed control. 
I was using it today handheld, but I have the same router in a Shapeoko 3 CNC and could easily swap motors - If I could replace the speed control with something that the shapeoko could control, that would be awesome! Can you point me to any resources talking about how to bypass the speed control?

TIA


----------



## Dennis Bumgarner (Mar 9, 2020)

I had the same problem. There is a magnet that sits at the top of the armature assembly. In my case it had broke into a bunch of little pieces. I clean it out and replaced the magnet for around $7 on Amazon and I was back in business


----------

